# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Paroxetine en alcohol

## larzzerus

hallo,

ik ben sinds een week geleden begonnen met paroxetine, 10mg.
tot nu toe geen last van bijwerkingen of iets anders, moet volgende
week opbouwen naar 20 mg, het enige is dat ik een beetje in tweestrijd sta
met dit middel, ik heb het omdat ik vaak angst en spannings gevoelens heb.
maar twijfel een beetje of ik nu door met gaan met dit middel of beter een
andere oplossing kan zoeken. verder drink ik op saterdag en vrijdag graag een
biertje en drink dan zeker + 10 of meer op een avond. zou dit ook graag gewoon
blijven doen in het weekend. volgens mijn huisarts kon ik gewoon een paar bierjes drinken.
maar zijn er mensen die hier egte ervaringen mee hebben in combi met dit middel
en zijn er dan nog risico's die ook gevaarlijk zijn?

----------

